

Clump – A library for expressive and efficient service composition - fwbrasil
http://getclump.io/

======
ubertaco
I know just enough Scala to recognize the fact that this is a Scala library
even though almost nowhere on the page does it mention Scala (except in a
section near the bottom called "Scala Futures")

~~~
fwbrasil
Thanks for the feedback, I'll update the readme.

